# Sitges possible move



## Nummeny (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the Expat Forum and was after some advice on moving to Sitges. Myself, my husband and my two children aged 12 and 10 are thinking of a possible move to Sitges and we were wondering if someone can point us in the right direction of nice places to live and most importantly good local schools. We are planning a trip to visit in October to see how we all feel about the place. My husband goes to Sitges often for work purposes and comes home telling me how nice it is. Thanks in advance and i'm sure I will be asking lots of questions over the coming months.


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Do not know anything about Sitges except folk say it can be expensive. But welcome to the forum and good luck. Keep us posted


----------



## Nummeny (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you mono, and I will


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There is some information on this old thread that you may (or may not!) find useful
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/134375-living-sitges.html
You can also do a search for Sitges and see what comes up


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Nummeny said:


> Hi, I am new to the Expat Forum and was after some advice on moving to Sitges. Myself, my husband and my two children aged 12 and 10 are thinking of a possible move to Sitges and we were wondering if someone can point us in the right direction of nice places to live and most importantly good local schools. We are planning a trip to visit in October to see how we all feel about the place. My husband goes to Sitges often for work purposes and comes home telling me how nice it is. Thanks in advance and i'm sure I will be asking lots of questions over the coming months.


As far as I know it's all nice. The centre will be noisier and rowdier, especially in the summer. It can be pricey, relatively speaking of course. If you go further out, you could look at Vilanova i la Geltrú, Calafell or inland I like St Pere de Ribes where you should get more for your money. I can't help with good schools, sorry. Your kids would be taught in Catalan and Spanish (and possibly English too, especially in private schools).


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is a very pretty, witty and gayyyyyyy.... and it is charming, oh so charming!

very very very crowded in summer months, pretty empty in winter months tho, but hey! if your hubby likes it and says it is nice, then off you go!


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Nummeny,

I moved to Sitges on Tuesday so don´t have the inside track just yet but happy to help with any information I find out whilst I am trying to get settled. 

Our daughter (7) is due to start at the British School of Barcelona in Sitges (Used to be called the International School of Barcelona.) Although I think they have changed it now so that Secondary Children go to the campus in Castelldefels. I don´t know anything about any other schools yet. 

Sitges itself is a nice town, as others have said the centre seems to get quite crowded but we live about 5 minutes from the centre and still right on the coast and it seems pretty quiet (Although parking is a nightmare as people park outside to visit the beach but we have underground parking at our appartment.) It is quite expensive so where you can live will obviously depend on your budget when we were looking we looked at a whole range from very central out to up the mountains. In Quint Mar we could get a lot more for our money but as my wife works at home and doesn´t drive it was a bit isolated for her so obviously depends on your circumstances. 

Anyway, Any questions you want to know just ask, I probably don´t know the answer yet but I would be happy to try and find out for you. 

Good luck


----------



## Nummeny (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Evilbungle,

Many thanks for the post, we are grateful for any information going! May I ask if the British School of Barcelona has fees? (I assume it does). We don't mind being inland slightly but would like to be close enough to the coast to walk and we don't mind a bit of a walk. How remote is Quint Mar, do you know as we don't want to be too isolated as we want the kids to be able to do lots of activities. I hope you enjoy your new home and good luck to you too.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Nummeny said:


> British School of Barcelona has fees? (I assume it does).


Yes, BSB is about 15k€ per year. And other things connected to it (Bus/Uniform/After School Clubs) don´t come cheap either. But my Daughter Speaks no Spanish or Catalan so we wanted to find a place where the lessons were in English - It also follows the English Curriculum so hopefully will make it easier when we go back to England 



Nummeny said:


> We don't mind being inland slightly but would like to be close enough to the coast to walk and we don't mind a bit of a walk. How remote is Quint Mar, do you know as we don't want to be too isolated as we want the kids to be able to do lots of activities.


The property we looked at was 3km to the Beach, whilst this isn´t much it was the hills that put us off. It is very steep and would be a nightmare in summer, or with bags. But for the same Price as our appartment on the beach with shared pool we could have had our own villa with a private pool so it really just depends on how mobile you are (We would definitly have moved up there if my my wife drove.

We ended up on the Aviguida Emergencia Raventós y Roig which is just 700 meters from the centre of town, 100 meters from the beach and 500 Meters from the Marina so the location is perfect - but obviously with the good location comes less space and more cost.

Another place we looked at was Vallpineda (As it is where the British School is.) We were quite impressed with the facilities (Horse Stables, Swimming Pool, Tennis Club, Local Restaurants, Gym, Bank and a Couple of Shops so we wouldn´t need to go into town for everything but unfortunately nothing came up there in our Price range.


----------



## Nummeny (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the info, I will take it all into account and hopefully when we visit we can arrange to see some of the places you have mentioned.


----------

